# Pink Poodle... Hubby is furious



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Cool! That's really interesting how it turned out.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> Cool! That's really interesting how it turned out.


ROFL thats exactly the word hubby used when he saw it. Ummm interesting.
:rofl:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol it looks like a poodle exploded in the bath tub!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I think pink poodles are the best!  I always vowed before I got a dog that if I did get a poodle, it would be pink at least once in it's life haha. 
I like the second picture... looks like a crime scene for sure! I like how it turned out though, she looks really cute in that peachy pink color.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She looks great. Since it is breast cancer awareness month, you could 'brand' the pony with a breast cancer ribbon. LOL.


----------



## kristylynn (Oct 18, 2009)

I like it!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

HAHAHA I like it and I hate pink but it looks good on her


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, what an interesting pink color..lol. But, I have to say, she does look pretty cool that way.


----------

